# floating over painted/textured drywall



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure how anyone would know without knowing what type texture it is.
Got a picture?


----------



## redline9k (Dec 2, 2010)

eh, sorry - its just a basic orange peel....somethin like this;


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Have you concidered going over it with 1/4 drywall?
I just hate skim coating.


----------



## redline9k (Dec 2, 2010)

I was wanting to go this route because its a 8x5 guest bathroom, so I would be having to mud and tape 2 wall corners, ceiling to wall corners, and joint lines...by that time, id basically have mud on the majority of the wall anyway, so I thought just leaving whats there and floating it might be the better way/and save time?

Are there issues with skim coating over time?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Have you concidered going over it with 1/4 drywall?
> I just hate skim coating.


NO NO NO NO NO Even if its only 1/4' drywall nothing will fit or look right window casing, door casing, outlets, switches. Now you have to tape and mud where the wall meets the ceiling, all the drywall seams. If you have one of those medicine cabinets that are flush with the wall it will have to be remounted.
Just rough sand then skim coat I like the ultra lite mud bucket has puke green lid easy to use and sands easy. Use 12" knife to apply, sand down any high spots, fill any low spots, sand lightly, prime, paint, stand back and admire.


----------



## woodenSpoon (Jul 22, 2011)

I agree with toolseeker. I recently skimmed an entire bedroom to get the idea of what it takes and I think it would work well for your small bathroom. Just makes sure to thin out the mud...makes it easier to put up. sand it and fill in low spots


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

thinned mud applied with a paint roller, then spread with a 12" trowel.


----------

